# 1600mhz Ram runs at 1333mhz on Asus P8P57 Pro



## InhexSTER (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now I have Intel Core i7 2600K 3.4ghz, Asus P5P67 Pro motherboard and Corsair XMS3 1600mhz DDR3 RAM. I am having problem. My RAM runs at 1333mhz instead of 1600mhz.
Can anyone suggest what should I do to fix it?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2011)

Change the ram divider to 1600mhz in the bios.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 25, 2011)

If like AMD than this is normal speed 1333 anything over is done by overclocking


----------



## dxpac (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a known issue with your mobo.  Unplug your power cable and push the clear cmos button on your i/o plate where your connections are.  This will fix your memory issues.


----------



## InhexSTER (Feb 25, 2011)

Just set the frequency in BIOS to 1600mhz instead of auto. Now will test if system still runs stable. What happened to me before is i had same issue with Core e8500 and DDR2 1066 mhz RAM that ran at 800mhz and when forced to 1066 system would crash under prime95


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 25, 2011)

Some LGA 775 boards where iffy with anything over 800mhz even though they would advertise 1066+

Intel states your proc is compatible with ddr3 1066/1333 though you can run some 2000+ ram as long as your board supports it, there are a lot less compatibility issues with boards and high rated ram than there used to be. 

Does that ram have an xmp profile? if so select it in the bios and voila, otherwise set 1600 manually aswell as your timings and you should be fine.


----------



## InhexSTER (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah it does support it, found setting for it in BIOS. Thanks for help. Now I hope the system will run stable


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2011)

Goodman said:


> If like AMD than this is normal speed 1333 anything over is done by overclocking



It depends on the motherboard. My board can do 1600mhz with a stock 200 bus.


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't want to sound like a troll here, but this is what I thought would happen... However when I get my 2600k,p8p67 and mushkin redline I'm going to do what has been advised here.


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

So, i still have some problems with XMP setting. Apparently it runs fine after i set it in BIOS. Windows has no crashes/restarts. But for some reason everytime i shut down my PC. it wont POST 1st time and then will say Overlocking failed and I have to set things again. And when enable XMP profile in BIOS it just restarts computer. So it can't post only after shut down.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats a bios bug which I also have on mine. Are you running the latest bios? I think a way around it is to make sure that the Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor is enabled in the bios, I have had no startup problems since.


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah running latest bios, will try to look for this setting


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like you might be having the cold reboot issue which is fixed by the ram reset button or a CMOS reset.


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

Just checked and Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor is enabled


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

InhexSTER said:


> Just checked and Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor is enabled



Damn Fixed it for me. Then again I have the standard P8P67 and you have the pro version, gonna have a look around and see what I can dig up for you.

EDIT - Try Laguna's suggestion as well.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not to piss on anyone's parade, but the Asus bios's for these new boards are the worst I have ever seen bar none. I thought I might have just had a lemon but this was confirmed many times over by fellow overclockers. I finally moved to Biostar gear and everything works perfectly as it should. Wish I had better news, but that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Not to piss on anyone's parade, but the Asus bios's for these new boards are the worst I have ever seen bar none. I thought I might have just had a lemon but this was confirmed many times over by fellow overclockers. I finally moved to Biostar gear and everything works perfectly as it should. Wish I had better news, but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/WSRevolution001.jpg



Say what ? I have had one tiny issue which got resolved with a bios update. Other than that, the board itself, the bios and day to day functionality has been absolutely rock solid. By far the most trouble free build I have had.

That said, I have seen alot of complaints from a lot of different users with the PRO and deluxe boards. I'm guessing I got quite lucky.


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

Took the battery out, tested shut down 3 times. So far work ok. Will try more shut downs.


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, i don't have any other issues with the board. And whats great about PRO version is that is has few more SATA-6 so i dont worry about intel chipset 6 flaw. So far 5 restarts and i even let it sit there for a while. And looks like it all good


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

InhexSTER said:


> Also, i don't have any other issues with the board. And whats great about PRO version is that is has *few more SATA-6* so i dont worry about intel chipset 6 flaw. So far 5 restarts and i even let it sit there for a while. And looks like it all good



Yeh I have 4 sata 6 ports and that's more than enough for me. In any case, ASUS will replace the boards for the newly revised ones at no cost so no problems all around. Glad you seem to have the startup bug sorted


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope the issue is gone, thanks you all for help


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 7, 2011)

The only gripe I have about this board is that with LLC enabled for higher overclocks resuming from sleep mode requires a hard power off.


----------



## InhexSTER (Mar 7, 2011)

Also just noticed when I enabled xmp my cpu clock went to 3.8Ghz from 3.4Ghz. I don't really wan t to overclock my cpu right now. There is no need and I use stock fan. so my multiplier went up from 34 to 38..original 34x100

Also in BIOS i have 3430Mhz in Main tab. Also like on picture above since i use XMP the By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS) set to Auto. Also Target CPU Turbo-Mode speed says 3800Mhz


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2011)

normal turbo IS 3.8ghz for 2600K, single cpu. 3.5 ghz on all cores when fully loaded.

At least, that's how mine is.


----------

